# Meteor Coverage ?



## beefy2003 (4 Mar 2007)

Thinking of changing the company mobiles from O2 to Meteor. The only problem is that the company operates all over Ireland, has anybody had any problems with the coverage and service provided by Meteor.


Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Mar 2007)

Afaik, Meteor has a deal with O2 whereby their service 'piggybacks' on the O2 network whenever their own signal is insufficient, so providing [broken link removed] coverage nationally. Their call plans are certainly cheaper for personal customers; I don't know how their [broken link removed] compare...

No connection (geddit?) other than as a reasonably satisfied customer.


----------



## angrylad (4 Mar 2007)

I think that was the case bit read somewhere recently that Meteor had changed roaming agreements from O2 to vodafone - ie they now piggyback on Vodafones network in areas where they have no coverage.

Had to do the same recently evaluate between the networks and the best recommendation I got was to calcualte how many on net customers I call - as all the networks offer their business customers free on net calls to an extent - also to weigh up the monthly line rentals and the current offers available to new / existing customers.

I know that O2 can give you an analysis of your last few bills and give you a recommendation - maybe it would be worth giving them a call and see how many on / off net calls you are making

There is also a caluculator at www.callcosts.ie - I didn't find it any good though cos it does not take into account any promotions that are going on

Best of luck I don't envy your task


----------



## johndublin (7 Mar 2007)

I was under the impression that the piggybacks'  was only in certain counties, as far as i can remember that did not include places like Tipperary (when I was a Meteor Customer - may have changed since)

I know many people who were stung with this. However I found meteor v. good value (as far as Irish networks go)


----------



## MissRibena (7 Aug 2008)

We are thinking of moving our business mobiles to Meteor/Eircom Mobile, including the sales reps, so coverage is important.  Does anyone have any up-to-date experience of their network coverage?


----------



## soy (7 Aug 2008)

All the networks have almost full coverage. There really is no difference anymore. 3 would not have full cover on their 3G network, but they piggyback on the vodafone 2g network when this happens.


----------



## thundercat (7 Aug 2008)

I recently moved from o2 to Meteor and the only place I have noticed it is in my pocket! I'm topping up HALF as much as before. Can't believe how long I stayed with o2 and disregarded Meteor!!


----------



## MissRibena (8 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys ... looks like we'll move


----------



## shesells (9 Aug 2008)

Just spent a week on a course in rural county Meath and was the only one in our group on Meteor and the only one who had a full strength signal all the time!


----------



## dieseldave (10 Aug 2008)

I drive a lot around munster the work phone is o2 and my personal one is meteor, it's fairly even on coverage on the main roads and in some remote places o2 is better and others meteor is better, i've personally never been stuck for signal except for one place in Tipperary called Drangan.Call costs are way better.


----------

